
Best Curated Gifting App - giftsapp
https://www.giftsapp.com/app
======
giftsapp
GiftsApp is the ultimate social gifting app that allows you to send millions
of physical products without knowing the address of the recipient; designed to
make giving physical gifts fast and easy through the use of categorized
curated lists. It brings back the fun and excitement of both gifting and
receiving something personal in real life, while adding a modern and flexible
twist to the gifting process.

All that is required is any social platform (Facebook, Messenger, WhatsApp,
Skype, sms, email, etc). The recipients are not required to have the app
themselves in order to receive gifts. In addition, gift senders can make their
gifts even more personal with greeting cards or videos, and recipients will
not be informed of the price of the products they receive.

GiftsApp features a social feed that acts as a sort of gift guide for the
app’s users. Users can follow their friends and favorite brands, and share on
their timeline all the products they like. Your friends can then shop for
them, right from this social gift guide, with the confidence that their money
will not be wasted. This confidence is backed by the fact that recipients are
free to exchange or reject any gifts they receive. Senders never spend more
than the value of the gift that is actually chosen, and in case their gift is
rejected they are guaranteed full money payback. All of this makes for a
hassle-free gifting experience. Download today on the App Store. :)

